# Golden Temple Can Be Attacked?-Lashkere toeba



## Josan (Oct 5, 2006)

*Golden Temple Can Be Attacked?-Lashkar-e-Taiba*

Lashkar e Taiba wants to attack Golden temple Amritsar-
lashkar through a letter to SGPC anounced that he is going to attack Golden Temple Amritsar , 

              And i just want say that IF HE EVEN TRIES TO DO THIS ,HE WILL BE NO MORE ,
                      LIKE ALL OTHERS WHO TRIES TO ATTACK THE GREAT GOLDEN TEMPLE ,

        AND KNOW THAT SIKHS ARE NOT GOING TO ANOUNCE ANY FATVA LIKE MUSLIMS AND DOING NOTHING AFTER THAT 
          AS HISTORY GUIDES SIKHS WILL NEVER LEAVE HIM LIVING ,
   THEY WILL JUST KILL HIM  ON THE SPOT AS THEY DID IN THE PAST
 WHAT U SA?


----------



## harmax (Oct 5, 2006)

Josan said:
			
		

> Lashkare Toeba wants to attack Golden temple Amritsar-
> lashkar through a letter to SGPC anounced that he is going to attack Golden Temple Amritsar ,
> 
> And i just want say that IF HE ENVEN TRIES TO DO THIS ,HE WILL BE NO MORE ,
> ...




take ur TALWARS and cut off the militants balls


----------



## jz2linkinpark (Oct 5, 2006)

^^: the mixture of desi language with anglo-slang sounds funny!


----------



## 47shailesh (Oct 5, 2006)

HEY Y PEOPLES TAKES PESONALLY WHEN ITS ISSUE OF WHOLE COUNTRY...

WE ARE ALL TOGETHER..... 

Y U R CONSIDERING URSELF AS THE ONE.... IT'S MAKE U AND m****s SAME....


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 5, 2006)

Hey Guyz Havent you heard: Barking Dogs never bite


----------



## Josan (Oct 5, 2006)

47 Shaillesh you right  its more than sikhs personal issue 
AND I KNOW THAT THEY (LASKHKAR) IS NOT GOING TO DO ANY THING AS BECOZ THEY KNOW THAT EVERY SIKH AND OTHERS INSIDE THE GOLDEN TEMPLE ARE READY TO DIE AT THE NAME OF THIS PLACE AND ALSO THEY KNOW THAT  WHAT COULD HAPPEN TO THEM AFTER THIS
__________
47 Shaillesh you right  its more than sikhs personal issue 
AND I KNOW THAT THEY (LASKHKAR) IS NOT GOING TO DO ANY THING AS BECOZ THEY KNOW THAT EVERY SIKH AND OTHERS INSIDE THE GOLDEN TEMPLE ARE READY TO DIE AT THE NAME OF THIS PLACE AND ALSO THEY KNOW THAT  WHAT COULD HAPPEN TO THEM AFTER THIS
   BECAUSE WE THE PUNJABI'S ARE THE "DANNGEROUS NATION"
__________
47 Shaillesh you right  its more than sikhs personal issue 
AND I KNOW THAT THEY (LASKHKAR) IS NOT GOING TO DO ANY THING AS BECOZ THEY KNOW THAT EVERY SIKH AND OTHERS INSIDE THE GOLDEN TEMPLE ARE READY TO DIE AT THE NAME OF THIS PLACE AND ALSO THEY KNOW THAT  WHAT COULD HAPPEN TO THEM AFTER THIS
   BECAUSE WE  THE "DANGEROUS NATION"


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2006)

kumarmohit is right !


----------



## Josan (Oct 5, 2006)

i know that nothing is going to happen


----------



## azzu (Oct 5, 2006)

dont take it seriously guys they gonna do nothin


----------



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 5, 2006)

Sade Gurudware nu hath vi laaa ke dekhan una di behan di-------------- . ohnaa di maa di------ wich bomb la ke udaa na dewwaga.
__________
Josan are u with me?


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2006)

oh paaji relax,terrorists kuch nahi karege.


----------



## king007 (Oct 5, 2006)

Don't worry Josan, people who do never say and who say never do, also our Govt is always on High alert whenever such threats are given by militants. Plz keep the caps lock off next time, to show ur anger u can use emoticons instead! (just an advice)


----------



## drsethi (Oct 5, 2006)

Govt must take firm stand against terrorists.
Their threat should not be taken lightly.


----------



## shwetanshu (Oct 5, 2006)

kuch nahi hoga, na terrorist kuch karenge aur humari govt to waise hi kuch nahi karti terrorists ke khilaaf


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 5, 2006)

Out govt. is very lazy thats why India is still in developing countries list.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Oct 5, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Out govt. is very lazy thats why India is still in developing countries list.



What is the govt got to do with india laziness?. It is people not just government.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 5, 2006)

Khalsa  apni raksha karna jaanta hai.
Wo militant kuch nahi kar payenge .
Aur Golden Temple  sab hindustaniyon ka hai.


----------



## mediator (Oct 5, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> What is the govt got to do with india laziness?. It is people not just government.


Govt has a lot to do with India's laziness. The points in this are endless . With the people ....... they r doing whateva they can! Neways such threats shud not be taken lightly! History is witness how much breachings Let and other militant orgs have done during the present Congress rule which still keeps on talking peace after every terrorist activity and now even giving the proof of attacks to the terrorist country! This is the limit!
First even before giving the evidence Paki said that the claim was baseless and now they say they wont hand over any suspects! Because of this congress we are becoming damn soft state that even small militant groups in the east r now trying to show their might against us! All of them just need a lesson and some scare in their minds before even talking s*** about India!


----------



## gxsaurav (Oct 5, 2006)

not to be taken lightly, human bombs, long range rockets, normal time bombs, they can use anything

hell, they can even use mobile phones to detonate, it's easy

i just feel like launching my own terrorist organisation, with one thing in mind...nuke those terrorist camps


----------



## Josan (Oct 6, 2006)

yeh  gursimran m in favour of yours words  ,
and i was just here to exlpain that how dangerous we can b if they attack GOLDEN Temple
__________
we must do something to stop such acts at our own


----------



## 47shailesh (Oct 6, 2006)

@josan Where Were U When Millitants Attacked Ragunath Temple In Kasmir And Many More In Other Part Of Countries.......
Aj Apne Kom Pe Bani To Talwar Le K Nikal Aye.....
Ani How Im With U.... Coz Im "indian"...
Salo Ki Gotiya Katt K Rakh Denge......


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 6, 2006)

thunderbird.117 said:
			
		

> What is the govt got to do with india laziness?. It is people not just government.



You also right !


----------



## Josan (Oct 6, 2006)

at the time when Ragunath Temple  was attacked i stand still against these millitents , as am right now!!
__________
SGPC taking this matter very hard ,has raised the security level in Golden Temple


----------



## ruthless (Oct 6, 2006)

Terrorists Sucks


----------



## Josan (Oct 6, 2006)

soon they will b brought to justice


----------



## Josan (Oct 7, 2006)

thanks u all


----------



## gursimran_2006 (Oct 8, 2006)

thax to u also


----------

